# ATV Pull-behind Trailer



## cwalters (Jan 6, 2014)

Question for y'all...I have a Honda Rubicon that I use for getting to and from our duck blinds and I'd like a small trailer to haul behind the four wheeler to carry decoys/dog kennel/blind supplies/brush etc. Any suggestions of a good/solid one to buy? Where can I find them?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

When I use to hunt with a polaris 700 4wheeler, I just used the trailer that carried the 4wheeler. I took the trailer to a fab shop,cut the tailgate down and added small folding ramps. Welded ring tie downs and a few other things to it. Put all the stuff in it and drug it out to the field.make sure u have other tires than stock, so the machine doesn't have to work as hard to get going. It worked fine for me. Drove thru marsh,rice fields and over levees just fine. The fab shop did a nice job for me. I hated to get rid of the trailer,but I bought a ranger so it was to small.


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

I think the suggestion by seasick is your best route. Buy a 5 or 6 foot trailer to haul the four wheeler, then tow it behind the four wheeler with all your gear to the blind. We have this exact set up and it works for us. Just use a lighter trailer with angle iron (not pipe) and keep it smaller.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Northern tool sells some like what you put behind your riding mower but much more stout, look on line, also light enough to move by hand


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've got a 4 X 8 tilt trailer made from 1" tubing with 15" tires and EZ Lube hubs. New deck and fresh paint. Registered. Asking $600. Can carry the ATV then load everything on it to haul to hunting spot. Located NW Houston.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

cwalters said:


> Question for y'all...I have a Honda Rubicon that I use for getting to and from our duck blinds and I'd like a small trailer to haul behind the four wheeler to carry decoys/dog kennel/blind supplies/brush etc. Any suggestions of a good/solid one to buy? Where can I find them?


I have a 4x7 ill make you a good deal on. PM me for details


----------

